# Hi from NW NJ



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  
Have fun posting! Glad you like it here so far, you'll soon love it!


----------



## snowshoehair (Sep 4, 2008)

Howdy and welcome jakeanddai! 
Jake is a cutie pie!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there nice to meet ya! can't wait to see more pics


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Howdy! I'm from NW New Jersey, as well!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :-D


----------

